# A weekend of fun in the sun, and some tools to boot.



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The wife and I took out now yearly trip to the Madison-Bouckville Antique show week end. As always we had a good time and found a few treasures. I won't show the wife's treasures, as you don't care, but you may see some come up in future projects. But here is my fun filled weekends tally.










From left to right (sort of)
A Prelateral Stanley #5
Type 3 or 4 Sargent 409
Stanley #3 with a broken cap

*Prelateral #409 Sargent* with early bailey iron (see added story) excellent shape.
#9 1/2 for parts
2 #5 Stanley fixer uppers
A Stanley #80, needs a new blade.
2 45s with boxes (will be for sale)
Stanley #220 like new
Sargent #3422
Stanley #129
Stanley #27 1/2 needs tote.
Ohio tools #29
Gage 18" transitional (need to research it)
Gage #6
Type 3 Sargent #409
Stanley #4 type 8 or 9
Geo Burnham Jr, Amherst Ma, matched 5/8" t&g set
Ohio tools matched t&g set 5/8" set
Siegley #6, needs knob
#6 broke and welded, for parts
#3 for parts
#4 broke and rusted but nice rosewood tote for parts

Right side back 
Wood jack. Just thought it was cool
Fence for #78
Stanley #23
Goodall #3 or 4 size with different iron adjuster
4 saws $1 each
1 saw different staggered sharpening and metal studs and plate.
Tool box $8 include several nice files and handles and an early Sargent 409 iron

So the tool box with the leather strap handle has a story. I was fishing through it and came across an old 2" sargent iron. I thought, I may need that some day, so I asked the guy what he wanted for it. He said $5. I said I was thinking more like $3. No go so I headed back to throw the iron back in the box when he said, I'll give you the whole box for $8. Sold. The box has at least 10 nice file handles, a broken distton but brass nuts, files and other goodies.



















The next day don't I pick up a prelateral 409 with a Bailey iron. The above iron is the correct one.

This was cheap and just cool, and sharp!!



















Cool saw. $4. I just couldn't leave it.



















That's all the pictures I had time for.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I take you didn't take the bike? What a haul, well done.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

if you did take the bike i know how the tools got home, what about your wife…lol..just kidding….what a nice haul, that was a fun weekend…thanks for sharing…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

What a haul, *Don*!! Sometimes it's almost a curse to have a handplane addiction, man they get so heavy when you're carrying them around. Hope you had a Radio Flyer with you to tote your swag around! Last time I shopped an antique show, I had my Lee Valley green shopping bag which I filled with heavy iron, wouldn't you know the thing ripped apart. Congrats, Don! I know you'd never let logistics get in the way of a good haul!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness. You are going to clean out the entire east coast. Those represent a life times worth of finds for me.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Geez.. nice haul


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

You are the epitome of "the sickness"...lol. Now, about those 45s


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That's going to be a lot of restoration work. I'm jealous, though. Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 to what Shane said…


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad you had a nice weekend and had some fun buying those old tools


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Such a gloat! They'll keep ya busy for a month or so. Please show us the progress as they are restored.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Your hunting skills are phenomenal….

Nicely done Don.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

That many rusties would probably clean out the whole state of Kansas. I envy your hunting grounds.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Pardon me fer askin', but I'm kinda new around here. How many planes do you own Don???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL Mark …. im waiting to hear this answer from Don. I think we should actually hold a raffle for the correct answer. kinda like how many M&M's are in the jar.

My vote: 94 currently in stock. Does not include those that have been sold, donated, or given away.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Stef, you forgot the +1 in front of the 94!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd put my money on over 100!

Sweet haul Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Oh don't make me count, but you guys are way low.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

94? Thete almost that in last weekend's haul. I guess 365…one for every day of the yr


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Well, let's take a look at the photos from Don's workshop

I count about 65 planes just on this wall










and about 90 more here










Then there is the tool chest










and even up in the ceiling










None of those take into account any restorations, recent rust hunting pickups or the many Don has said are on display in the house.

So I'm going out on a limb to say that DonW has a plethora of planes. I will also say I feel sorry for the person who will have to catalog the estate sale 40 years from now. Not just the huge number to sort through, they will also have no clue what a plane is or how to describe them.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe, DonW keeps an almost accurate data base of each, its description, size, manufacture, condition and value on today's market and a column with regard to any pecularities, oddities, or unusual applications.

Then in 40+ years a "Museum of Vintage Woodworking Tools" will pay a hansome fortune to the estate???


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

223


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I need to work on that inventory thing. It's on my to-do list.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. Nice haul. Did you leave any for the casual woodworker to buy?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sure Wayne, they can buy them from me


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice haul… but I'm diggin' them 2 rockers in the background


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I can only take credit for buying them rockers Joe.


----------

